# blogs worth reading!



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Get fitted for your clubs!
http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php?b=10 

Winter Practice
http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php?b=9

Exercises for a strong swing and fit body.
http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php?b=5


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hey thanks for linking to one of mine


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

some very useful tips thanks


----------

